# The Aurora Roman Gladiators on Kickstarter Starting September 14th



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello everyone I figured I would get the buzz going early! 

*SPREAD THE WORD!*

We have finished up the Video and wrapping up all the details. This will be exciting for Model builders and Roman Gladiator fans for sure. Join us and make a pledge. The MSRP is going to be $59.98 for the complete set. We will have all kinds of cool pledges available. The Kickstarter for the Gladiators will start on *September 14th and End on October 14th*. We did this to coincide with the Jersey fest show. The new base will measure 14 inches long by 5 inches wide. It will have room for both gladiators and accessories that come from the Spartacus version. The new base will resemble the original bases as one cohesive unit. It will also have one nameplate that Will say 

*"Roman Gladiators 220 AD Battle in the Arena of Death"*

*We want to produce the Gladiator kits the way Aurora originally intended. This is the spirit of the entire campaign*. 

If you want the second issues of these kits with the hokey bases try eBay!

Please do not ask about them here.

You want more classic figure kits. Make a pledge it will go a long way beyond the Gladiators. 


One Beautiful Painting.










If you are not familiar with Kickstarter you should check it out http://www.kickstarter.com 

Payment can be made Via Amazon, so if you have an amazon account you are good to go.

We will have 30 days to meet our goal. Kickstarter is all or nothing. We feel it's a great way to see if the general buying public (YOU) really wants this kit. I personally am not sure, that is why we are going this way. I thought for sure Blackbeard would be a winner but he fell quite short. Costly Lessons Learned.

*SPREAD THE WORD!*

Let me know if I can answer any questions. 

http://www.Atlantis-Models.com 

Aurora 1959-1960 Catalog!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Any actual pics of what this model is going to look like?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Only $2.49 
Great price:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

My high school Latin teacher had one of these in her classroom. I'd pick one up just for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I am excited about these kits !,....can't wait


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Cool


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Works for me


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> My high school Latin teacher had one of these in her classroom. I'd pick one up just for the sake of nostalgia.



What exactly did she have Murph?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> What exactly did she have Murph?


So how do we preorder these? They will be on Amazon?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> What exactly did she have Murph?


I'd like to know that, as well, since the common base is supposed to be new.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello Frankie, here is computer mockup of the base. This is not the final product. 14 X 5 X 1 INCH. All the accessories will come from the Spartacus kit.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Mega1:

Brilliant strategy to use Kickstarter. 
Finally someone (you) are smart enough to move into the 21st Century. 
I will be putting my money where my mouth is once the Kickstarter begins and we can see the options. These are the type of kits I like.
Best of luck!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> So how do we preorder these? They will be on Amazon?



I'm sure Mega1 can elaborate as needed. Just to clear up misunderstanding. 
This is not a pre-order. 

Kickstarter is_* crowdfunding*_. 

Google the term Kickstarter for a better explanation. Go to the Kickstarter site to see other items to understand how this works. 

The democracy of the Internet has enabled individuals such as you and I to put up small amounts of money to get products we want made produced. These typically are products that could not receive funding from a traditional source such as a bank or credit union. In this case the funding will be for model kits. 

That is the reason Mega1 needs 1000 people to pledge in order to have the funding. If the Kickstarter does not fund (meet the total money goal in the time specified) then the product does not get produced. 

That's why it is so important for everyone who wants this kit to pledge! We also need to get on every message board, every forum, tell everyone we know to pledge; to insure this gets funded and the kit gets produced!

We need to start talking this up to everyone now!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

will that work for someone in the UK also if I want a set or will I have to wait on Atlantis hopefully getting enough pledges to produce,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Hello Frankie, here is computer mockup of the base. This is not the final product. 14 X 5 X 1 INCH. All the accessories will come from the Spartacus kit.


Okay. Thanks. So, the base is going to be just a flat, rectangular raised platform that will accommodate the two gladiators (presumably) more or less facing each other. I like the small relief figures idea around the base, and that the entire model would be able to be viewed from any side — although the placement of the nameplate would most likely determine the "correct" viewing angle.

But you say in your first post that it will have room for both gladiators and "accessories that come from the Spartacus version". What are these accessories you're talking about?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Frankie, the accessories will be Bent shield, broken sword and helmet and severed hand, and possibly some more stuff. I will post a pic later.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> I'm sure Mega1 can elaborate as needed. Just to clear up misunderstanding.
> This is not a pre-order.
> 
> Kickstarter is_* crowdfunding*_.
> ...


*Exactly! Spread the Word!* 



Thanks Cajjun!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> ... Mega1 needs 1000 people to pledge in order to have the funding. If the Kickstarter does not fund (meet the total money goal in the time specified) then the product does not get produced.


What's the timeframe/deadline that will determine whether or not the goal has been reached? And if not, can the project be resubmitted to Kickstarter for a second try?

On a side note, it was mentioned in a previous post that Blackbeard had disappointing sales. (I'm reading between the lines that Captain Kidd will, therefore, be unlikely — unless it's "tested" through Kickstarter first, but that's another issue).

What I'm curious about is the 1000 necessary pledges. How many kits of Blackbeard were actually sold? I most definitely bought one as soon as it became available.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Frankie, the accessories will be Bent shield, broken sword and helmet and severed hand, and possibly some more stuff. I will post a pic later.


Ahhh. Great!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Frankie Boy said:


> What's the timeframe/deadline that will determine whether or not the goal has been reached? And if not, can the project be resubmitted to Kickstarter for a second try?


Oops. I missed the info in the original post: 30 day time period. But the second half of my question remains: Can one resubmit the same project to Kickstarter for a second try?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Stretch Goal*

We also may have a stretch goal to included the Spartacus and Gladiator bases from the second issue of the kits. We did not want to include this to start because it really adds $$$ to the tooling cost and put the entire concept way out of reach. We do see their merit and value no doubt.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> What's the timeframe/deadline that will determine whether or not the goal has been reached? And if not, can the project be resubmitted to Kickstarter for a second try?
> 
> Not Sure I would say probably no.
> 
> ...


We are currently working on the exact funding amount needed to complete this project as we are already invested in it. This will be finalized before September 14th. 

I don't want to get into details about units sold of any model. I will just say at this very point in time it has come up short. 


http://www.kickstarter.com/hello?ref=nav


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Marketing*

We also have been doing lots of marketing on Facebook in the last 2 weeks we went from 150 likes to over 1300! We have been targeting Gladiator fans, Model builders, IPMS, Hobby related magazines, Kickstarter fans etc.

So if you don't like Atlantis . 
Please do
https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, you can count on my support. I've wanted these gladiators reissued (along with the knights and pirates) for a long time.

On a different point of clarification, from what you've been saying (and the vintage photo you've supplied), I take it that the gladiators were originally meant to be sold as a pair, yes? And you've also made mention of the "second issues of these kits with the hokey bases". 

That begs the question, If the reissue of the gladiators (as a pair) is coming with a _new_ base, and the "hokey bases" came with the second issue where the models were sold separately, what was the base that the original gladiators (sold as a pair) came with?

I've never seen gladiators on anything other that those separate hokey bases. And by the way, I agree they were a tad hokey, not so much Spartacus, but the other one (with the trident spear and net) with the lion behind the bars ... yeah, that was hokey.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The original releases of the kits came with 'sort of' miniature versions of the big proposed base shown as computer mockup. The next issue of the kits had little areas of the battle arena as a base rather than a 'statue' type base. I know this doesn't make much sense but I don't have pictures. The Spartacus release has the extra parts that are being mentioned.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

This is really interesting. I had no idea of this at all. Up until this pitch to support their re-release, I had only known of the gladiators as two separate kits. I had never even heard mention of, let alone seen a picture of, the gladiators' original release two-fer packaging.

Thanks for the info, Bruce.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Frankie Boy said:


> This is really interesting. I had no idea of this at all. Up until this pitch to support their re-release, I had only known of the gladiators as two separate kits. I had never even heard mention of, let alone seen a picture of, the gladiators' original release two-fer packaging.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Bruce.


Like Bruce says, the Gladiators were originally issued individually in the 1950's, in long boxes, with scalloped-edged pedestal bases, making the figures look like separate statues. Both figures were soon after issued as a pair in a gift set, complete with paints and a brush, with the box art shown above, which, as McDougall has pointed out, only cost $2.49. 
The 1960's re-issue of the gladiators gave them scenic bases which sort of do and sort of don't link together - the curved edges of the bases vaguely match together but with the figures not really fighting each other. As far as I remember without digging the kits out, to get the best fighting combination of the two figures, the bases need to be away from each other, not touching. There was no combined gift set for the 1960's reissue.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Like Bruce says, the Gladiators were originally issued individually in the 1950's, in long boxes, with scalloped-edged pedestal bases, making the figures look like separate statues. Both figures were soon after issued as a pair in a gift set, complete with paints and a brush, with the box art shown above, which, as McDougall has pointed out, only cost $2.49.
> The 1960's re-issue of the gladiators gave them scenic bases which sort of do and sort of don't link together - the curved edges of the bases vaguely match together but with the figures not really fighting each other. As far as I remember without digging the kits out, to get the best fighting combination of the two figures, the bases need to be away from each other, not touching. There was no combined gift set for the 1960's reissue.



According to Andy Yanchus, the Gladiator 2 pack never made it past the Catalog. in other words it was never produced. This is why we want to make it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Selling the Gladiators as a pair is a great idea.A Gladiator fighting another Gladiator seems to make more sense than a Gladiator alone.A great action scene indeed,like a moment frozen in time.Some additional improved trident,net and other weapons would be a great idea.Extra helmets,face masks,etc. would be welcomed as well.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> According to Andy Yanchus, the Gladiator 2 pack never made it past the Catalog. in other words it was never produced. This is why we want to make it.


That's what I like about Atlantis a class act. Love the fact that you want to bring back the Gladiator kits back in the true spirit of Aurora.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I didn't explain things very clearly, but I'm glad you guys seem to have gotten it explained correctly after my not-so-good effort. 

I have both versions of each kit, although only the diarama-type kits are built, which I did poorly as a kid back in the old days.

I think the kits reissued like this is a great bargain, since each would be only $30, and anybody who wants one almost certainly wants both anyway.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

MEGA1 said:


> According to Andy Yanchus, the Gladiator 2 pack never made it past the Catalog. in other words it was never produced. This is why we want to make it.


The Thomas Graham book agrees, saying it was not issued; the Bruegman book appears to show the 'kit' & even states the plastic colour.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Selling the Gladiators as a pair is a great idea. A Gladiator fighting another Gladiator seems to make more sense than a Gladiator alone. A great action scene indeed,like a moment frozen in time. Some additional improved trident,net and other weapons would be a great idea. Extra helmets, face masks, etc. would be welcomed as well.


I agree that the paired pose is a great idea! I would be easy either way with the other improved ideas except for the net. That really _should_ be changed ... if it's going to be like the original, which was not very good at all.

When I had the trident gladiator way back in the day, I snitched one of my mom's hair nets, snipped off the elastic edge (so it would hang loose) and it worked perfectly as a much improved replacement.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

These items will be included in the kit. We have since removed the locator pins as these parts will be able to be placed anywhere you like just like the nameplate as it will stand up by itself without having to glue or locate it. Just like the Blackbeard nameplate.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We would like to add more accessories, but we also want to keep the tooling cost down. We already have nearly 75 pieces already.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

GordonMitchell said:


> will that work for someone in the UK also if I want a set or will I have to wait on Atlantis hopefully getting enough pledges to produce,
> cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


Hello Gordon, Kickstarter is a global market so you and all your pals can pledge Spread the Word.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

you can count me in for one...hopefully two


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Mock up Box*

Hello everyone please see the photo of the Mock-up box with the kickstarter logo. The kits that go to distributors will not have this if any do go to them.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

This be a reward a 24 x 36 Full Color Poster!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is one I've been waiting for!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is a great idea. Let the $$$'s flow!!!!

~RK~


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

This is really exciting. So I'm (we're) informed, I have a couple questions as to how exactly kickstarter works.
> What is the minimum pledge amount? The aformentioned 59.98 (I really have no 
problem with that - this model is well worth it) or is the minimum still to be 
detemined?
> When does the pledge hit our bank account? Instantly? When the decision is made that the model is going to be produced? When the kit's released or somewhere in between?
> If we're charged instantly and (God Forbid) the goal isn't reached are we all refunded? That sounds like a lot of hassle. But if you don't charge instantly there's the risk of welchers when the time comes to pony-up, no?

Sorry for all the pesky questions but I like to be informed. So please no throwing tomatos or eggs


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> This is really exciting. So I'm (we're) informed, I have a couple questions as to how exactly kickstarter works.
> > What is the minimum pledge amount? The aformentioned 59.98 (I really have no
> problem with that - this model is well worth it) or is the minimum still to be
> detemined? Hi Jimmy we have about 10 different pledge amounts set up from $5 to $240.00.
> ...


 no problem


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Dammit, you've got me hooked now. I'll sign up.

And everyone please gather up tomatoes and eggs to throw at jimmyb, because that sounds like a real good time! 


P.S. is that a severed arm in the photo? eeeewww!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hi Tim yes that is the severed hand from the Spartacus version. The alignment pins will be removed on all accessories. We don't want to instruct people where they should place them. We want the builder to have some freedom with these parts. We are just waiting for the approval from kickstarter I hope we get it in time.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK I think that I get this now (hope). So in 2 days a post will start for a new project and I assume it will be called Aurora Roman Gladiators and we just jump on their website of Kickstart to make a pledge. Can you pledge using paypal?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> OK I think that I get this now (hope). So in 2 days a post will start for a new project and I assume it will be called Aurora Roman Gladiators and we just jump on their website of Kickstart to make a pledge. Can you pledge using paypal?


Hi Chinxy here is the kickstarter faq page for backers
I don't think paypal can be used only on international projects.

Pete Atlantis Toy and Hobby

http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/backer+questions


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Could I make a suggestion? Maybe as an added incentive the names of the top 2 or 3 persons with the highest pledge amounts be acknowledged on the released model.
Perhaps somewhere on the instructions or the side of the box(?)


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK I'm on kickStarter and I don't see Aurora Roman Gladiators project. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Chinxy said:


> OK I'm on kickStarter and I don't see Aurora Roman Gladiators project. Anyone have a link?


Same here.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I too searched Kickstarter. I do not see the project. I believe it is not posted yet. I sent a PM to Mega1 at Megahobby. 

I want this to succeed. They are going to have to overcome the obstacles and get this project moving forward.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Mega guys are at JerseyFest at the moment (just came back from talking to them!), so don't expect an immediate answer.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

John P said:


> The Mega guys are at JerseyFest at the moment (just came back from talking to them!), so don't expect an immediate answer.


Thanks for checking John.

How is the Jerseyfest? Is it worth the trip?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys it will launch soon, kickstarter is holding it up right now not really sure why. You have to go through an approval process we submitted it on Monday the 9th so it should real soon. Once we get approved we hit the launch button and live it goes. Jersey fest is a blast. 

We are the Atlantis guys, Mega no more. How do change you hobby talk name?

Alan is the new Mega guy he will joining shortly after I school him a bit LOL.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Thanks for checking John.
> 
> How is the Jerseyfest? Is it worth the trip?


Had fun, met a few guys from here, bought a lotta stuff, was impressed as hell by the skill on display in the contest room (which needs BETTER LIGHTING!!!). Definitely worth the trip (which was only 1/2 for me, so, what the heck).


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

MEGA1 said:


> Hey guys it will launch soon, kickstarter is holding it up right now not really sure why. You have to go through an approval process we submitted it on Monday the 9th so it should real soon. Once we get approved we hit the launch button and live it goes.


Your original "window" dates were September 14 to October 14 ... one month.
Can we safely assume that whenever the project is approved, that the ending date will likewise change? So if the project is approved with an actual launch date of, say, September 21, then the end date would be October 21?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Are you going to let us know when you launch in this thread or will you start a new one?

~RK~


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello a new thread has been started let the battle and funding begin!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/782428521/the-roman-gladiators-1-8-scale-plastic-model-kit


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait.Any chances of The Apache On Horse of ever been released as well.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Apache Warrior, a well sought out kit, but falls into the same category as the gladiators. He would be cheap to make due to the fact Revell and Moebius have the horse. If the Gladiators get funded or close we would try a kickstarter for the Apache for sure.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

3000 members here or more?--- come on guys make a pledge! This should be easy for us. If your not into the gladiators, pledge $5.00 to help the cause! 

If everybody here pledged 14.00 we would be funded! It is that simple!
The things would could bring to injection are endless. We are looking to build a long term relationship here with the community but we need to get this one rolling.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/782428521/the-roman-gladiators-1-8-scale-plastic-model-kit

Pete and Rick


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Atlantis1 said:


> 3000 members here or more?--- come on guys make a pledge! This should be easy for us. If your not into the gladiators, pledge $5.00 to help the cause!
> 
> If everybody here pledged 14.00 we would be funded! It is that simple!
> The things would could bring to injection are endless. We are looking to build a long term relationship here with the community but we need to get this one rolling.
> ...












~RK~


----------

